

Egyptology can help us future-proof our culture - diodorus
http://aeon.co/magazine/culture/can-egyptology-teach-us-to-future-proof-our-culture/

======
afarrell
It is worth noting that Cleopatra was closer in time to the invention of the
Internet than the building of the pyramids.

~~~
dmix
Cleopatra = 69-30 BC

Egyptian pyramids = 2700-1700 BC

~~~
afarrell
It occurs to me that the place I got that said "pyramids of Giza"

------
walterbell
See "amateur" Linda Schele's work on decoding Mayan script, proving experts
wrong, [http://www.historytoday.com/christopher-
chippendale/breaking...](http://www.historytoday.com/christopher-
chippendale/breaking-maya-code)

------
Houshalter
Egypt is a silly example to use. The Egyptian civilization lasted incredibly
long and was incredibly conservative. And we know far more about it today than
other civilizations because of how much stuff they left preserved for us to
find.

------
a8da6b0c91d
We don't even have a credible civil defense program (shelters, food
stockpiles) in this country. Worrying about the persistence of cultural
artifacts seems secondary.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
I don't think it's about securing our cultural artifacts, it's about securing
our knowledge so future generations don't have to go through the same painful,
bloody lessons we have.

